

How to get a free Nexus 4 16GB with a 2-year AT&T contract - lucasdailey

Sign a 2-year AT&#38;T contract, get a free iPhone 4 8GB (Black), sell it on eBay for around $350 (my auction is already at $355 with 2.5 days left), then order that sexy slab of glass and unadulterated Android magic on the 13th.<p>Three tips!
1. Check the prices on eBay of all the free/low cost phones your carrier is offering. At the moment the iPhone 4 8GB (Black) edged out others, but that could change. Particularly if a lot of people do what I did, although the market seems to have a normal supply at the moment.
2. Don't open the sealed phone box, it's will sell for more if it's "unopened, factory sealed".
3. I don't have a ton of evidence to back this up, but I included photos of taking the phone box out of the AT&#38;T shipping box along with all the AT&#38;T papers, which I believ gives bidders greater confidence and will raise the auction price.<p>I know this is fairly obvious to a lot of people, but I thought it might be helpful for people that only consider getting free phones on contract.
======
southpolesteve
Or you could just get a sim from Straight Talk or T-mobile and be free of
contracts forever! Then just buy the Nexus 4 directly from google

~~~
lucasdailey
Because Free! Plus T-Mobile is more expensive. You can do $70/m on AT&T (with
sms only though Google Voice, etc).

~~~
wmf
What? T-Mobile is $30-60/month and Straight Talk is $45/month. The savings
easily pays for the Nexus.

~~~
lucasdailey
You're right, I should have been more specific. For my usage needs AT&T was
less, if I use GV for sms (saving $20/m). Though the T-Mobile coverage is poor
in the places I want it, so it wasn't one I considered anyway.

------
dholowiski
But, it's not free. On a two year contract, I'm sure you pay for the phone
many times over. A $350 discount maybe.

~~~
lucasdailey
Free _with_ a 2-year contract. Like "Free printer with a new laptop". But
yeah, the amount of the monthly service fee that goes toward paying for the
"free" phone is probably more than the cost of the phone, thus a profit for
the carrier. But if you want a major carrier plan you may as well take
advantage of the offer you're paying for.

